# [DISCUSSIONE] Molti tag o pochi?

## shanghai

-----EDIT----

Questo thread è nato come sondaggio sui tag in uso (come si legge più sotto), poi però è diventato un terreno di prova per una nuova serie di tag di numero ridotto. Questo è il risultato (in fase di studio) delle nostre fatiche:

```
[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Conf] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Use] -> problemi relativi all'utilizzo di un software

[Discuss] -> analisi dei software e altro

[HW] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[Devel] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione

[Doc] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tip] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

Quello che segue è il testo del vecchio post.

-----/EDIT----

Date un occhiata al thread sticky sui tag: preferite più tag, ma specifici, che obblighino gli utenti a spiegarsi meglio nei titoli dei threads?

O meno tag, più facili da ricordare e usare e più mirati a semplificare le ricerche, riducendo anche il numero di threads duplicati?

Quale di questi due scopi pensate sia più importante raggiungere?

----------

## federico

Meno. Io non ci capisco una mazza...

----------

## lopio

beh il mio concetto di meno forse coincide gia' con le scelte che i moderatori hanno via via nel tempo fatto...Last edited by lopio on Tue Jun 22, 2004 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zUgLiO

a me piacciono tante/i tag

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

macrocategorie, il resto lo fa il titolo.

----------

## Danilo

Pochi tag e codificati.

E poche lavate di capo a chi sbaglia (sopratutto se ai primi post).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> E poche lavate di capo a chi sbaglia (sopratutto se ai primi post).

 

Non mi pare che ci siano state lavate di capo per chi metteva tag "sbagliati"!

----------

## =DvD=

Meno, non ci capisco una mazza. =D

----------

## r_howie

Manca l'opzione "nessuno: è sufficiente un titolo chiaro".

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

meno anche secondo me, poi il titolo fa la differenza

----------

## gaffiere

meno tag e titoli più chiari da parte degli utenti.

sinceramente non so' a quanti tag siamo arrivati... cmq sono dell'opinione di pochi ma buoni  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## emix

Anch'io sono d'accordo sui pochi tag.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok meno tag e mi sta bene, pero' proponetemi quali volete mettere visto che io non so come ridurre (o modificare) quelli esistenti.

----------

## shanghai

Io ci sto pensando su.

Mi sembrano basilari le seguenti riflessioni prima di cominciare:

1)Non si può creare un sistema di tag che non contenga eccezioni, pena il ricadere in un numero alto di tag

2)Non si può ottenere la perfezione. Non otterremo un sistema di tag che renderà _tutte_ le ricerche più semplici, ma speriamo la maggioranza a meno che, anche stavolta, non aumentiamo il numero dei tag oltre una certa soglia.

3)I nuovi tag dovrebbero servire esclusivamente a sciogliere le ambiguità che si creano naturalmente nel momento in cui si apre un thread (l'esempio che facevo altrove: se cerco aiuto riguardo a un hardware, voglio sapere in che modo si configura o se è tra quelli consigliati per Linux?) pertanto

4)Il significato di ogni tag non dovrebbe mai sovrapporsi con quello di un altro tag e 

5)Non si dovrebbe verificare mai la situazione in cui si sia tentati usare due o più tag contemporaneamente (più il titolo!!!) per lo stesso thread. Quindi, 

6) ci servono due o tre concetti molto ben distinti tra loro e molto generici da cui ricavare le 5-6 categorie che ci servono.

Uhm, niente male  :Smile: 

Che fissa, quasi quasi passo al professionismo!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema che le tue prime due affermazioni praticamente screditano le altre.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pensandoci bene i tag potrebbero essere quelli dei forum cioe'

```
Installing Gentoo

Multimedia

Desktop Environments

Networking & Security

Kernel & Hardware

Portage & Programming

Gamers & Players

Documentation, Tips & Tricks

Off the Wall

Frequently Asked Questions

e poi quelle per arch diverse da x86
```

Il tutto chiaramente con tag abbreviati

----------

## shanghai

Scusa, non ti seguo. 

Il fatto che non otterremmo un sistema perfetto è evidente, a meno che _tutti_ gli utenti comincino _tutti insieme_ a voler utilizzare una varietà sufficientemente ampia di tag (non potrebbero essere meno di una trentina per coprire più o meno tutti gli argomenti, e ci sarebbero comunque eccezioni) sempre al momento giusto. E dovrebbero farlo sempre nel modo giusto/migliore, questo è impossibile.

Ma utilizzando pochissimi tag intuitivi, ben distinti e differenti tra loro questo margine di errore si riduce, non sei daccordo?

Poi, ho visto gente che usa la storia dei tag come una barzelletta (qualcuno ha scritto [cerco consiglio]...) come fai a evitare situazioni del genere, non puoi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@shanghai: cosa ne pensi di quelli proposti?

----------

## shanghai

Ci sto pensando.

Può essere una buona base, che ne dite voi? 

In effetti, le architetture alternative a x86 si scartano da sole.

Tra queste categorie poi ci sono ancora delle ambiguità: se devi scegliere un interfaccia per masterizzare un film su dvd è installazione, multimedia, o programma per ambiente desktop?

Secondo me dovremmo trovare Adamo ed Eva delle relazioni Uomo-Linux  :Smile: 

Pensiamoci ancora un pò...

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Pensandoci bene i tag potrebbero essere quelli dei forum cioe'
> 
> ```
> Installing Gentoo
> 
> ...

 

Questa mi sembra una buona idea. Così si creano delle categorie generali e poi si specifica con il resto del titolo.

----------

## emix

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Tra queste categorie poi ci sono ancora delle ambiguità: se devi scegliere un interfaccia per masterizzare un film su dvd è installazione, multimedia, o programma per ambiente desktop?

 

Secondo me in questo caso sarebbe sicuramente multimedia. Con desktop identifichi più che altro le problematiche relative ai Window Manager (Gnome, Kde, ecc.).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Be ora bisogna associare degli esempi ai tag

----------

## shanghai

Mi è venuta un'idea.

Da sola è un pò poco, ve la espongo, magari lavorandoci insieme viene fuori di meglio.

Insisto nel fare qualcosa di diverso dalla divisione generale in argomenti come sulla pagina dei forum perché stiamo cercando di incrociare il contenuto di un thread con un dato che spieghi gli scopi della pubblicazione del thread piuttosto che il contenuto, che non ci interessa catalogare perché dovrebbe risultare palese in una ricerca. Altrimenti è inutile, ricadiamo in tag che danno informazioni ridondanti sul contenuto.

La prima grande divisione che potremmo fare è:

a)quello che l'utente vuol fare con Linux

b)quello che Linux fà con l'hardware

c)altro (documentazione eccetera)

Potremmo dividere "a" in:

programmazione (inteso anche come atto creativo in generale)

configurazione del software

altro utilizzo (meglio xine o gmplayer? che programma mi serve per fare x e y? qual'è il vostro videogame preferito?)

"b" in:

configurazione dell'hardware

Prove hardware

(altro?)

Così rispettiamo l'analisi che ho fatto prima: niente sovrapposizioni, pochi tag semplici che danno informazioni supplementari sul contenuto.

Altre idee?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> ...che non ci interessa catalogare perché dovrebbe risultare palese in una ricerca.

 

Su questo ti sbagli di grosso.

Per me tag cosi' generici e cosi' pochi servono a niente.

----------

## shanghai

Senti, se in un post parli di pane e salame, chiunque faccia una ricerca su pane e salame trova il tuo post. Ora, dire a questa persona che pane e salame fa parte delle "merende" oppure del "fast food" è perfettamente inutile. Quella persona, se cerca pane e salame, o vuole sapere come si fà oppure vuole sapere se è buono. Se gli va poi può decidere di mangiarlo a colazione -comunque ci sarà un sacco di gente nel thread che dice "ah, io ci pranzo tutti i giorni"-, intanto però se invece di "merende/fast food" usi i tag "ricetta/assaggio" gli hai dato un informazione oggettivamente utile per la sua ricerca.

Inoltre, se sei un fanatico del pane e salame (povero fegato), e lo mangi tutto il giorno, lo classifichi come pranzo o cena o colazione? O fai una categoria apposta "panini con salame"?

Le macrocategorie poi devono essere molto poche, altrimenti non si sa come usarle o si sovrappongono tra loro. E devono essere generiche perché si deve intuirne immediatamente il senso quando si fà una ricerca, tutte cose che dicevo qualche post indietro.

Se pensi poi che non sono adeguate allora proponi delle alternative.

----------

## marco86

Secondo me va bene cosi, alla fine si tratta solo del primo periodo di assestamento, far si che cose come [cerco consiglio] spariscano! è solo questione di abitudine

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sono d'accordo con shanghai di ridurli ma secondo me ridurli troppo poi non serve un gran che. Ho preso i nomi dei vari forum gentoo perche' visto che il sistema funziona per piu' di 50000 utenti questo vuol dire che e' un buon metodo (che magari non e' ne il migliore ma funziona ed e' testato).

----------

## shev

Io sinceramente non ci sto capendo più nulla  (so solo che m'è venuto appetito)  :Razz: 

Io sono per il partito "pochi ma buoni" e approvo la proposta di fedeli di ispirarci alle categorie dei forum gentoo, imho sufficentemente generici e utili. Ovviamente possiamo rivederle come vogliamo, ma partirei da quelle.

Un paio di esempi a sostegno della tesi:

- se ho problemi cone le qt su un powerbook, cercherò nel forum l'errore che mi viene dato o parole chiave mirate. Ora, essendo su mac un tag [PPC] potrebbe aiutarmi, in quanto scremerebbe i risultati proponendomi solo topic relativi a tale architettura. Inutile sarebbe invece un tag tipo [QT], in quanto certamente tale termine (qt) sarà già presente nelle mia chiavi di ricerca, nel titolo o cmq nel topic.

- se ho un problema con mplayer in installazione, difficilmente mi importerà dei topic in cui si parla di come usare mplayer con il plugin real video. Quindi un tag [INSTALL] sarebbe logico, in quanto mi darebbe come risultati topic in cui si parla di mplayer in fase di installazione. Un tag [MPLAYER] o [VIDEO] sarebbero invece inutili, in quanto il primo ridondante (mplayer apparirà già nel titolo o nel topic) mentre il secondo non da informazioni utili per la ricerca (ok, mplayer ha a che fare con il video, ma che me frega. Io ho problemi a installare mplayer).

Quindi in parole povere credo di pensarla come shangai, pochi tag e orientati all' "utilizzo", tag che aiutino effettivamente le ricerche e non siano solo ridondanti o privi di utilità (spero di aver argomentato chiaramente cosa intendo tramite i due esempi). Un punto di partenza sono le categorie dei forums gentoo: non saranno state create a caso, no?  :Wink: 

My 2 cents

----------

## Ceppus

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre, se sei un fanatico del pane e salame (povero fegato), e lo mangi tutto il giorno, lo classifichi come pranzo o cena o colazione? O fai una categoria apposta "panini con salame"?
> 
> 

 

Bellissimo esempio...   :Smile: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho preso i nomi dei vari forum gentoo perche' visto che il sistema funziona per piu' di 50000 utenti questo vuol dire che e' un buon metodo (che magari non e' ne il migliore ma funziona ed e' testato).

 

Infatti l'idea non é male...   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io sono per il partito "pochi ma buoni" e approvo la proposta di fedeli di ispirarci alle categorie dei forum gentoo, imho sufficentemente generici e utili.
> 
> ...
> 
> Quindi in parole povere credo di pensarla come shangai, pochi tag e orientati all' "utilizzo", tag che aiutino effettivamente le ricerche e non siano solo ridondanti o privi di utilità (spero di aver argomentato chiaramente cosa intendo tramite i due esempi).

 

Mi sembrava che le due proposte fossero in "contrasto"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque se non ho capito male l'idea potrebbe essere buona. Se ci poniamo come obiettivo la ricerca dei post sono molto utili i tag sull'architettura (ppc, amd64, ecc). Ovviamente non metteremo x86 che verrà considerata l'architettura di default. Inoltre potremmo mettere le 3 operazioni principali che vengono fatte col software (install, uninstall, configure).

E infine mettere alcune tra le categorie principali del forum (ovviamente adattate) tipo portage, programming, kernel, doc, faq, tip... o comunque da vedere.

----------

## shev

 *emix wrote:*   

> Mi sembrava che le due proposte fossero in "contrasto"  

 

Chiedo venia, mi stavo chiarendo in pvt anche con fedeli. Ignorate pure la frase su fedeli e shangai, probabilmente tornando ora dall'uni un post che mi parla di cibo m'ha messo in confusione (devo ancora pranzare  :Razz: ).

Considerate solo la proposta che ho illustrato anche tramite esempi, il resto è solo delirio da fame  :Laughing: 

----------

## shanghai

Ahahahahah   :Laughing: 

Mi fà piacere che l'esempio dei panini abbia sortito effetti deflagranti  :Very Happy: 

Le disparità di opinioni sono importanti -sono fonte di idee nuove!!- se si vuole arrivare ad un risultato! E' bello vedere come, in questo forum, questo avviene nel rispetto reciproco  :Smile: 

Dunque, per chi dice che le categorie dei forums gentoo sono un buon inizio, ho una bella provocazione:  :Smile: 

se ci basiamo sul numero di utenti che usano una cosa, non vi scordate che gli utenti di windows sono MILIONI   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

l'organizzazione delle pagine è stata fatta da un gruppo, forse una, forse dieci persone, che potrebbero non aver avuto un'idea buona quanto quelle che potremmo avere noi!

Quindi rilancio: cominciamo da zero! Magari, ecco, potremmo prendere qualche spunto dalla pagina dei forum, che comunque andrebbe vista in quest'ottica:

1) è fatta per essere navigata piuttosto che per costituirne delle chiavi di ricerca

2) gli elementi che la costituiscono rispondono ancora una volta alla domanda "che cos'è" piuttosto che "a che mi serve", mentre abbiamo appurato che la risposta alla prima domanda dovrebbe essere naturalmente insita nel panino...uh...oh... volevo dire nel thread. Insomma in definitiva la pagina dei forum non mi sembra sto granché d'esempio  :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda i tag specifici per le architetture, penso che tutti gli utenti che aprono un post riguardo a un'architettura "non convenzionale" ci scrivano subito su che tipo di macchina stanno lavorando... e poi costituirebbe una prima eccezione alle "regole" da me enunciate qualche post prima (di cui mi concedo il lusso di andare abbastanza fiero  :Smile:  ). In ogni caso, avendo io un "banale" athlon in casa, non ho voce in capitolo  :Smile:  Bisogna tener conto delle esigenze degli utenti di quelle architetture -quali appunto Shev.

Presto editerò il post iniziale aggiungendovi le proposte che vengono via via approvate, ma ragioniamoci bene sopra prima.

Un'altra cosa su cui discuterei sono instal, uninstal e configure.

Lasciando da parte uninstal, a me sembra che installare un software o configurarlo siano due operazioni molto simili, perciò userei un solo tag per entrambe. Che poi si tratti di configurare un programma piuttosto che un suo plugin, quello è un'altro paio di maniche...

----------

## emix

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> ... a me sembra che installare un software o configurarlo siano due operazioni molto simili, perciò userei un solo tag per entrambe.

 

Oddio... questa frase mi sembra un azzardo. Può valere per i piccoli software, ma pensa ad un web server o a un database server in cui nuove esigenze ti possono portare a cambiare configurazione.

----------

## shanghai

hmmm... hai ragione. Ma forse si può considerare il fatto che, se effettui una configurazione integrale di un server di fatto ottieni un howto, che è un pò più di un semplice thread in cui si discute di uno o due problemi di configurazione... o si può considerare una "configurazione integrale"... non so.

Si tratta forse di una mia impressione, ma io quando ho fatto "emerge qualcosa" considero un pacchetto installato e tutti i passaggi che faccio dopo sono "configurare"... naturalmente sto ritraendo il mio modo di vedere, che può essere non condiviso.

---edit---

Pensandoci meglio, si ricadrebbe nel caso "a pranzo o a cena"... effettivamente si possono considerare due operazioni diverse, ma è facile che chi ha problemi a configurare qualcosa trovi la soluzione in un post in cui si descrive un'installazione completa, e viceversa... che ne dici?

----------

## emix

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> ... effettivamente si possono considerare due operazioni diverse, ma è facile che chi ha problemi a configurare qualcosa trovi la soluzione in un post in cui si descrive un'installazione completa, e viceversa... che ne dici?

 

Sicuramente... però chi ha problemi a configurare qualcosa secondo me la prima cosa che cerca è "configurazione". Poi magari se non la trova utilizza altri criteri di ricerca.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A questo punto non è meglio stendere una lista che poi verrà discussa?

----------

## shev

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> se ci basiamo sul numero di utenti che usano una cosa, non vi scordate che gli utenti di windows sono MILIONI   
> 
> l'organizzazione delle pagine è stata fatta da un gruppo, forse una, forse dieci persone

 

E' però anche vero che le categorie sono state migliorate e aggiunte in base alle esigenze degli iscritti. Serviva un forum per gli italiani, è stato creato. Serviva per l'architettura amd64, è stato aperto. Quindi le categorie attuali rispondono alle esigenze degli utenti, e visto il numero degli utenti direi che è una casistica abbastanza valida  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1) è fatta per essere navigata piuttosto che per costituirne delle chiavi di ricerca

 

Permettimi di dissentire: i forum sono stati fatti anche per dare una prima catalogazione ai topic. Se uno ha un problema con l'architettura ppc prima va a vedere nel forum dedicato. Idem se ha problemi con l'installazione, va nel forum installazione. Io quando faccio ricerche la prima cosa che faccio è scegliere in quale forum farla e devo dire che è molto comodo come metodo. Immagina di applicarlo al solo forum italiano, direi che come inizio non sarebbe male.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda i tag specifici per le architetture, penso che tutti gli utenti che aprono un post riguardo a un'architettura "non convenzionale" ci scrivano subito su che tipo di macchina stanno lavorando...

 

Non è vero, spesso si indica il modello preciso, tipo ibook o pbook (o powerbook o mille altre sigle), quindi o si mette l'elenco intero nelle chiavi di ricerca per avere solo topic relativi all'architettura, oppure si cerca sul foum dedicato a ppc. Quindi un tag per l'architettura imho è utile.

 *Quote:*   

> a me sembra che installare un software o configurarlo siano due operazioni molto simili, perciò userei un solo tag per entrambe

 

Anche questo non è assolutamente vero, soprattutto in gentoo. L'installazione in gentoo è una delle principali fonti di topic e richieste di aiuto, che partono dall'installazione della distribuzione (partizionamento, stage, genkernel etc etc) a quella dei singoli pacchetti (qt che danno errore, flags aggressive che bloccano la compilazione, openoffice che finisce lo spazio libero etc). La configurazione invece è tutta un'altra cosa, altrettanto ricca di topic e richieste (dagli howto vari ai server mail, dalle pcmcia alle reti wireless etc)

Riprendendo la proposta di fedeli, per me la lista su cui lavorare dovrebbe essere:

```
[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari 

[Config] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Multimedia] -> discussioni sui comuni applicativi multimediali (xmms, etc)

[DE&WM] -> quesiti di varia natura sui più diffusi ambienti come kde, fluxbox etc 

[Net] -> discussioni su problemi di rete e sicurezza

[Hardware] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware 

[Prog] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione  

[Doc] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tips] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

Più quelli gestiti dai moderatori:

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

Tutto quello che non rientra in queste categorie può stare senza tag.

Questa per me è una base piuttosto equilibrata e ragionevole: pochi tag, generici, aiutano le ricerche e non generano confusione. Ripeto, IMHO.

----------

## cloc3

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Uhm, niente male 
> 
> Che fissa, quasi quasi passo al professionismo!  

 

Effettivamente, stai diventando eccessivo con il tuo entusiasmo.

Io, in un primo momento, ero d'accordo con te: pochi tag e tassativi, per favorire la ricerca selettiva. Mi sono accorto però che molti desiderano uno spazio per la fantasia e la libertà.

In fondo i tag sono utili ma non indispensabili. Mi sono anche accorto che, adesso, qualche volta, tendo a scorrere la lista del forum tralasciando la lettura dei tag per concentrarmi sul testo del titolo, prima di scegliere il post da consultare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Riprendendo la proposta di fedeli, per me la lista su cui lavorare dovrebbe essere:
> 
> ```
> [Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari 
> 
> ...

 

Ottimo secondo me sono quelle giuste. Beh vediamo che ne pensano gli altri se si approvano allora mi rimetto a fare un nuovo post (che sara' sticky bloccato sostituendo quello vecchio).

----------

## shanghai

 *Quote:*   

> L'installazione in gentoo è una delle principali fonti di topic e richieste di aiuto, che partono dall'installazione della distribuzione (partizionamento, stage, genkernel etc etc) a quella dei singoli pacchetti (qt che danno errore, flags aggressive che bloccano la compilazione, openoffice che finisce lo spazio libero etc). La configurazione invece è tutta un'altra cosa, altrettanto ricca di topic e richieste (dagli howto vari ai server mail, dalle pcmcia alle reti wireless etc)

 

In effetti non avevo visto la cosa da questo punto di vista. Avete ragione, install sta bene dove sta (magari però con due elle  :Smile:  ).

Forse però non mi sono spiegato molto bene. La lista di Fedeli e Shev può funzionare, secondo me però dovremmo almeno eliminare dalla lista quelle voci che creano il dubbio "uso questa o quest'altra?" 

Un modo per farlo è selezionare i tag in modo che indichino solo lo scopo per cui si è aperto un thread:

.installare

.configurare

.cercare un software o un hardware tra diverse alternative

.programmare

.utilizzare 

(per esempio)

Pensavo a una classificazione "per necessità" piuttosto che "per soggetto" (con le dovute eccezioni).

E' più chiaro adesso, o siamo fuori strada?

@cloc3

Io cerco sempre di fare tutto con entusiasmo, ho imparato che si ottengono risultati migliori. Peraltro, proprio perché sono daccordo con te sul fatto che i tag non sono indispensabili ho aperto questo post: o li trasformiamo in qualcosa di veramente utile, sennò tutti a casa...

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Riprendendo la proposta di fedeli, per me la lista su cui lavorare dovrebbe essere:
> 
> ```
> [Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari 
> 
> ...

 

E io che ho detto?  :Cool: 

Edit: al posto di [Prog] metterei [Dev] o [Devel] per non confonderlo con device.

----------

## cloc3

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> @cloc3
> 
> Io cerco sempre di fare tutto con entusiasmo, ho imparato che si ottengono risultati migliori. Peraltro, proprio perché sono daccordo con te sul fatto che i tag non sono indispensabili ho aperto questo post: o li trasformiamo in qualcosa di veramente utile, sennò tutti a casa...

 

Ricevuto. Complimenti.

----------

## shanghai

Hai ragione Emix, scusa, ma sta cosa comincia a diventare un pò contorta  :Smile: 

Dunque:

```
[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Config] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Hardware] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[Prog] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione 

[Doc] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tips] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

Su questi, siamo tutti daccordo. Rispondono a esigenze particolari di caso in caso, si usavano già da prima e "funzionano".

```
[Multimedia] -> discussioni sui comuni applicativi multimediali (xmms, etc)

[DE&WM] -> quesiti di varia natura sui più diffusi ambienti come kde, fluxbox etc

[Net] -> discussioni su problemi di rete e sicurezza
```

Questi non mi piacciono. Come ho già detto, il tag dovrebbe completare l'informazione fornita dal thread: se parlo di router, firewall, NAT, è evidente che parlo di rete, inutile ripeterlo nel tag. Nel tag fornirò un'informazione utile se ci scriverò se lo voglio installare/configurare, se ho problemi d'utilizzo o se voglio sapere "qual'è meglio tra questo e quell'altro", perciò propongo la sostituzione di questi tre tag con

```
[use] -> problematiche relative all'utilizzo di un software/hardware

[discuss] -> altre discussioni relative al software/hardware
```

In questo modo chi facesse una ricerca sarebbe in grado immediatamente di selezionare tra i risultati i thread che potenzialmente contengono la soluzione al problema -sia che si tratti di fare una scelta, piuttosto che di completare un'installazione o una configurazione, o che si tratti di problemi d'utilizzo.

Vi propongo il prossimo passo. Se riusciamo a limare -almeno in teoria-  gli ambiti dei due tag install e config in modo che non si sovrappongano (o che si sovrappongano il meno possibile) abbiamo ottenuto un meccanismo che contiene delle efficaci ottimizzazioni per le ricerche, non è né troppo complicato da usare e non ingenera ambiguità. Dato che qualcuno di voi vede questa differenza più chiaramente di me, a voi la palla.  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [Multimedia] -> discussioni sui comuni applicativi multimediali (xmms, etc)
> 
> ...

 

Posso essere d'accordo, ero perplesso anch'io su questi. Infatti non sapevo bene che descrizione metterci. Li ho lasciati perchè li vedevo come tag per discussioni generiche su questi argomenti, tipo "come mi trovo con questo prog", "cosa usare per fare questo", "il mio server è stato bucato, perchè?" etc

Quindi queste tre categorie raccoglievano grossomodo tutti i più diffusi topic di questo genere, permettendo la ricerca in discussioni generiche riguardanti questo o quell'applicativo/ambito. Se come dici dopo può bastare un unico tag [Discussioni] per me si può fare.

 *Quote:*   

> Vi propongo il prossimo passo. Se riusciamo a limare -almeno in teoria-  gli ambiti dei due tag install e config in modo che non si sovrappongano (o che si sovrappongano il meno possibile)

 

Non c'è ambiguita di nessun tipo, sono due cose molto diverse. In [INSTALL] rientra tutto ciò che ha a che fare con l'installazione, di gentoo o di un singolo programma/servizio; in [CONFIG] tutto ciò che riguarda la configurazione, di gentoo o di un singolo programma/servizio.

Piccolo tip per capire che tag mettere se hai dubbi: poniti la domanda "cosa sto facendo, installando o configurando questa cosa?". Se non sei in grado di rispondere a questa domanda forse è meglio non aprire un topic, ma chiarirsi le idee e farsi una qualche base sull'argomento  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi i nuovi tag sarebbero

```
[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Config] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Hardware] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[Prog] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione

[DIscussione] -> discussioni in generale (es. wm, cflags,..)

[Doc] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tips] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

----------

## shanghai

Io sottolineerei la differenza tra usare una cosa e discuterne, aggiungendo ancora [utilizzo] o [use] o [usage] o come vi pare... Per problemi di runtime,  situazioni tipo "il programma X a un certo punto si blocca con quest'errore che faccio" e simili.

Un'altra cosa: italiano, inglese o mix?  :Smile: 

Parole intere o abbreviate?  :Smile: 

Io non ho preferenze per una lingua o l'altra, ma forse sarebbe più coerente usare sempre la stessa lingua. Per quanto riguarda il secondo punto, le abbreviazioni imho sarebbero più comode (e magari o tutte abbreviate o nessuna).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> aggiungendo ancora [utilizzo] o [use] o [usage] o come vi pare... 

 

Non ci credo ne propone una da aggiungere  :Very Happy:  .

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Un'altra cosa: italiano, inglese o mix? 

 

Io dire abbrevviate con mix se serve (nel senso che se in inglese c'e' una parloa piu' corta e rende piu' l'idea di utilizzarla.

----------

## shanghai

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *shanghai wrote:*   aggiungendo ancora [utilizzo] o [use] o [usage] o come vi pare...  
> 
> Non ci credo ne propone una da aggiungere  .
> 
> 

 

Hahaha, vabbè, dai che sono per il partito poche ma buone, ma ho sempre proposto alternative... partendo da un idea diversa di "ordine"  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Concordo con lo split del tag [discussioni] (così anche shangai è felice  :Very Happy: ), concordo con il mix eng/ita in base alla lunghezza della sigla (più corta è meglio è, visto lo spazio limitato per i titoli). Quindi la lista per me potrebbe anche essere rilasciabile come rc1 e testata in attesa della versione definitiva  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora la mia proposta di nomi e'

```
[Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Conf] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[HW] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[Devel] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione

[Doc] -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tip] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage

[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

----------

## shanghai

Ahahah, no, li dovevi aggiungere, non togliere  :Smile: 

Ci penso io, li metto anche nel post in cima, e voi lo fate sticky al posto della lista precendente.  :Smile: 

----------

## shanghai

'A raga' e mettete sticky sta lista...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@shanghai: sotto cosa lo metteresti questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189262

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @shanghai: sotto cosa lo metteresti questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189262

 

Immagino tu faccia tale domanda in relazione alla nuova lista di TAG (sto cercando di riprendere il filo della storia, mi so' perso qualche puntata)

Tirato tirato, si potrebbe ficcare sotto CONF, ma, a mio avviso è una forzatura. Ci sta troppo stretto.

Inoltre, il tag TOOL, secondo me, andrebbe reintrodotto.

Perdonatemi se magari sto ritirando fuoi qualcosa di già discusso, ma per un po' non ho potuto seguire la vicenda...

Sempre e cmq, IMHO.

----------

## bld

possiamo fare un tag per quello che riguarda domani "astratte" su linux o terminologia o qualsiasi cosa non attinanente a gentoo? per esempio:

"Cose' il VFS quando si parla di file systems?", diciamo "domande per newbies",.. imho sara molto molto utile  a tutti noi piccoli n00bs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

Ehm un altra idea paranoica che mi e' venuta in mente.. sarebbe fare un extension per firefox (dato che e' uno dei browser piu famosi e che i suoi extension funzionano anche per mozilla hmm mi sa che l'opposto anche se non cambia il significato  :Razz:  [...]) che si cura lei della gestione/visione delle tags?

Ma non ho la piu palida di come si creano queste estensioni e/o plugings.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@bld: possono benissimo andare sotto il tag [DISCUSSIONE]

----------

## shanghai

Ragazzi, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189262

è un ottimo esempio di [use]  :Smile: 

Problema in runtime, no?  :Smile: 

----EDIT----

A Fedeli, perché hai tolto use?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto il tag 

[Utilizzo] -> Per problemi di runtime, situazioni tipo "il programmaX a un certo punto si blocca con quest'errore che faccio" e simili

----------

## Panda

ma che ne pensate del tag [new] oppure [news]?

Penso che possano essere utili, ad esempio per proporre al forum nuovi software o notizie...

----------

## shanghai

E' perfettamente incluso in [discussione] (o in [ot] a seconda). Ricordati che dal momento che due tag si accavallano utilizzarli in qualsiasi modo è perfettamente inutile.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate se riesumo questo dinosauro ma dopo aver a lungo visto apparire nei titoli i tag più strani ho letto un post di un moderatore che consiglia di usare un tag non incluso in quella che dovrebbe essere la lista ufficiale.

Ormai i tag hanno raggiunto una varietà tale da risultare abbastanza inutili (almeno IMHO) quindi o li aboliamo o mettiamo sticky la lista e ci atteniamo a quella ...

È un'idea malata o può avere un senso anche per voi ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate se riesumo questo dinosauro ma dopo aver a lungo visto apparire nei titoli i tag più strani ho letto un post di un moderatore che consiglia di usare un tag non incluso in quella che dovrebbe essere la lista ufficiale.

 

Riguardo quel consiglio, lo ho fatto perché, trattandosi di problemi che possono essere apparente simili a quelli di un'altro programma ("emerge") è bene operare una distinzione chiara dall'inizio  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

piuttosto mi sembrerebbe giusto aggiungere alla lista il tag [Paludis], al tempo in cui la lista è stata compilato non penso ci fosse già paludis.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Riguardo quel consiglio, lo ho fatto perché, trattandosi di problemi che possono essere apparente simili a quelli di un'altro programma ("emerge") è bene operare una distinzione chiara dall'inizio 

 

Condivido il principio della chiarezza delle discussioni ma se ogni moderatore propone l'utilizzo di un tag diverso temo che la chiarezza vada a farsi benedire  :Wink: 

A mio parere sarebbe carino mettere sticky la lista dei tag ufficiali e aggiornare la lista, in questo modo ogni suggerimento sarebbe coerente con una linea ufficiale visto che le linee guida al punto 5 riportano *Quote:*   

> Per rendere più comprensibili i titoli dei post e per facilitare la ricerca siete invitati ad utilizzare uno dei tag ufficiali presenti in questa lista.

 

Quindi di fatto il tuo suggerimento per quanto condivisibile è contrario alle linee guida, il mio suggerimento è semplicemente mirato ad evitare questi paradossi.

Non voglio fare una sterile critica al tuo operato ma cerco di essere costruttivo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quindi di fatto il tuo suggerimento per quanto condivisibile è contrario alle linee guida, il mio suggerimento è semplicemente mirato ad evitare questi paradossi.
> 
> Non voglio fare una sterile critica al tuo operato ma cerco di essere costruttivo 

 

Credo che un pm con scritto "ehi, ricordati di modificare l'elenco dei tag ufficiali" sarebbe stato sufficiente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

Io credo che il semplice consiglio di utilizzare un tag non presente tra quelli ufficiali non sia da imputare ad una negligenza, quanto ad un "contesto differente" nel 2007 rispetto a quello in cui è stata stilata la lista dei tag nel 2004.

in ogni caso:  *randomaze wrote:*   

> Credo che un pm con scritto "ehi, ricordati di modificare l'elenco dei tag ufficiali" sarebbe stato sufficiente 

 

vale molto più di un 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  ho letto un post di un moderatore che consiglia di usare un tag non incluso in quella che dovrebbe essere la lista ufficiale. 

 

----------

## Kernel78

Il mio non voleva essere un appunto a randomaze ma al metodo generale in voga ...

Quando è stata stilata quella lista si diceva di fare riferimento a questa discussione, da allora quella lista è stata più o meno ignorata (tranne per OT e RISOLTO), per me è meglio scrivere titoli sensati che con incrementare una lista di tag che sono già in gran parte inutilizzati.

O si riscrive per bene la lista o lasciamo stare i tag o proseguiamo come adesso con tagging selvaggio.

Si, ho preso spunto da un'azione di randomaze ma vorrei andare oltre ad un semplice aggiornamento della lista, mi piacerebbe discutere e riesaminare la sua utilità (non di randomaze ma della lista e dei tag in generale).

Se non sono riuscito a far arrivare a voi il mio intento mi spiace ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> O si riscrive per bene la lista o lasciamo stare i tag o proseguiamo come adesso con tagging selvaggio.

 

Direi che non ci sono problemi per ammodernare la lista e, se lo ritenete necessario, rimetterla stiky (se non ricordo male una volta lo era)...

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   O si riscrive per bene la lista o lasciamo stare i tag o proseguiamo come adesso con tagging selvaggio. 
> 
> Direi che non ci sono problemi per ammodernare la lista e, se lo ritenete necessario, rimetterla stiky (se non ricordo male una volta lo era)...

 

Si ma o si spinge affinché ci si attenga alla lista o tanto vale sfoltirla di brutto ...

Non mi ricordo di aver mai visto una discussione usare i primi 6 tag (ok, qualche DISCUSSIONE rimane ma dovrebbe finire nel subforum apposito), [ebuild] non ha molto senso in quanto sarebbe meglio postare gli ebuild su bugs.gentoo.org, mai visto neppure [PPC] e altri tag di architettura (tranni rari amd64), paludis mi sembra eccessivo.

IMHO bastano e avanzano RISOLTO, OT, HOWTO e TIP ... magari aggiungendo il già utilizzato update

Ovviamente bisognerebbe scrivere sempre dei titoli significativi, altrimenti si butta la lista e si procede come adesso con tag come [Lungo], [kernel], [INFO], il fantastico [help],[workaround],[avahi] e mille altri che prolificano nell'indifferenza generale ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Questo è il risultato (in fase di studio) delle nostre fatiche:
> 
> ```
> [Install] -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari
> 
> ...

 

Ma perchè dovremmo inserire una tag che serve per problemi inerenti un linguaggio di programmazione? Non mi viene in mente nessun esempio di un problema inerente Gentoo dove ci sia bisogno di assistenza su un dato linguaggio... Se qualcuno ha bisogno di un aiuto su un linguaggio posterà il suo messaggio su un forum di programmazione, no?

----------

## Peach

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ma perchè dovremmo inserire una tag che serve per problemi inerenti un linguaggio di programmazione? Non mi viene in mente nessun esempio di un problema inerente Gentoo dove ci sia bisogno di assistenza su un dato linguaggio... Se qualcuno ha bisogno di un aiuto su un linguaggio posterà il suo messaggio su un forum di programmazione, no?

 

si e se devo scrivere un'ebuild o uno script di installazione o una routine per un programma per la gestione di un server gentoo la posto in un forum di programmazione che non sanno una cippa di gentoo?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si e se devo scrivere un'ebuild o uno script di installazione o una routine per un programma per la gestione di un server gentoo la posto in un forum di programmazione che non sanno una cippa di gentoo?

 

D'OH (alla Homer Simpson) ... non ci avevo pensato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   Ma perchè dovremmo inserire una tag che serve per problemi inerenti un linguaggio di programmazione? Non mi viene in mente nessun esempio di un problema inerente Gentoo dove ci sia bisogno di assistenza su un dato linguaggio... Se qualcuno ha bisogno di un aiuto su un linguaggio posterà il suo messaggio su un forum di programmazione, no? 
> 
> si e se devo scrivere un'ebuild o uno script di installazione o una routine per un programma per la gestione di un server gentoo la posto in un forum di programmazione che non sanno una cippa di gentoo?

 

Sai dirmi quante volte sia mai stato usato quel tag ? O meglio sai dirmi quante volte quel tag sia stato usato su discussioni che trattassero anche Gentoo e non linux in generale ?

Non dico che la tua prospettiva sia irreale ma che se abbiamo un tag per una piccola manciata di messaggi allora dovremmo mettere tag anche per argomenti più diffusi (ma sempre marginali).

----------

## Peach

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sai dirmi quante volte sia mai stato usato quel tag ? O meglio sai dirmi quante volte quel tag sia stato usato su discussioni che trattassero anche Gentoo e non linux in generale ?
> 
> Non dico che la tua prospettiva sia irreale ma che se abbiamo un tag per una piccola manciata di messaggi allora dovremmo mettere tag anche per argomenti più diffusi (ma sempre marginali).

 

mai detto questo, mai messo in discussione.

quel tag era nato per quello.

che non lo si usi o che si usi "solved" o "ris" al posto di "ok" o "risolto" è questione ancora aperta, mi pare.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Sai dirmi quante volte sia mai stato usato quel tag ? O meglio sai dirmi quante volte quel tag sia stato usato su discussioni che trattassero anche Gentoo e non linux in generale ?
> 
> Non dico che la tua prospettiva sia irreale ma che se abbiamo un tag per una piccola manciata di messaggi allora dovremmo mettere tag anche per argomenti più diffusi (ma sempre marginali). 
> 
> mai detto questo, mai messo in discussione.
> ...

 

Non volevo confutare le tue parole ma solo puntualizzare la marginale utilità di quel tag ...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Se posso dire la mia umile opinione, alcuni di questi tag potrebbero essere eliminati per alcune ragioni.

```
[Devel] -> quesiti su linguaggi di programmazione
```

Probabilmente Kernel78 ha ragione, è una serie di problemi  marginale. Se cerco di fare una cosa particolare con awk, temo che quella cosa particolare sia solamente una mia esigenza e a nessun altro potrebbe servire quel post. Nel caso in cui sia una cosa che possa servire a molti, l'idea è che al primo topic di richiesta di aiuto per un particolare linguaggio di programmazione possa seguire un nuovo topic marcato come '[Tip]' che riepiloghi quello che è stato risposto e come può essere utile per tutti.

```
[Ebuild] -> ebuild non presenti in portage
```

Approvo la proposta di qualcuno, le ebuild andrebbero postate di default in Bugzilla.

```
[PPC] -> topic relativi all'architettura ppc

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura
```

Su queste due sono un po' perplesso. Per PPC il problema è ancor più marginale. Anche se non ne sono così convinto, propongo un tag [arch!] per sostituire PPC e aggregare topic che riguardino PPC e altre esot(er)iche architetture.

```
[FAQ] -> domande frequenti
```

Questo dovrebbe essere un tag utilizzato solo dai moderatori. Può essere indicato nella lista, ma con utilizzo espressamente vietato ai non moderatori. Inoltre, dovrebbe essere limitato al subforum 'Documentazione'.

Un'altra idea potrebbe essere quella di rendere alcuni tag 'tag di default' a seconda di quali subforum si dovrebbe usare: '[Install]' per il subforum principale, '[Discuss]' per 'Discussione', '[Doc]' per 'Documentazione'. Con questo intendo che problemi postati senza nessun tag in un particolare subforum rientrano nella categoria che ho appena citato.

In conclusione (indico con la versione asteriscata i 'tag di default', che quindi verrebbero a sparire):

```
*[Install]* -> installazione gentoo e pacchetti vari

[Conf] -> configurazione di gentoo e pacchetti vari

[AMD64] -> topic su tale architettura

[arch!] -> topic relativi ad altre architetture
```

Sarebbero tutte discussioni per il primo subforum. Gli ultimi 2 potrebbero anche nel subforum 'Discussione'.

```
*[Discuss]* -> analisi dei software e altro

[Use] -> problemi relativi all'utilizzo di un software

[HW] -> problemi e discussioni sull'hardware

[OT] -> Off Topic
```

Subforum 'Discussione'. Gli 'OffTopic' sarebbero spostati, nel caso, dai moderatori.

```
*[Doc]* -> topic che riportano documentazione e howto

[Tip] -> trucchi e segreti di gentoo

[FAQ] -> domande frequenti (solo Mod)
```

Subforum 'Documentazione'.

Vorrei spendere due parole sul tag '[risolto]'. Per come la vedo io, non mi sembra che sia così utile in fase di ricerca. Se ho problemi, cerco per il problema/l'errore per scoprire se non sono solo e se c'è una soluzione, ma non pretendo che sia già stato risolto. Mi sembra che una ricerca per problemi 'risolti' sia una ricerca abbastanza fine a se stessa. Pertanto propongo che il tag '[risolto]' sia ridotto a '[R]' e che sia messo (obbligatoriamente) all'inizio del titolo del topic.

Un'altra cosa da definire è: se ho taggato un post come 'risolto', ma le soluzioni che avevo trovato ora non funzionano più, perché dovrebbe rimanere il tag 'risolto'? Secondo me, se l'autore del primo post del topic nuovamente riscontra quel problema, dovrebbe semplicemente togliere il tag 'risolto'.

Ciao.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Un'altra cosa da definire è: se ho taggato un post come 'risolto', ma le soluzioni che avevo trovato ora non funzionano più, perché dovrebbe rimanere il tag 'risolto'?.

 

Ok ma a questo punto il problema e' un altro e qui vige la regola nuovo problema nuovo thread

----------

## randomaze

Un paio di cose:

Il tag [Devel] deriva dal fatot che nei form internazionali esiste il forum relativo ai problemi di programmazione, quindi si vuole, ovviamente permettere di trattare la stessa tipologia di problemi. Anche se poco usato.

Non capisco perché cambiare il tag [PPC] in uno "generico". Lo scopo é quello di visualizzare con un colpo d'occhio l'architettura di riferimento, scrivere [arch!]  personalmente non lo trovo significativo.

 *Quote:*   

> Un'altra cosa da definire è: se ho taggato un post come 'risolto', ma le soluzioni che avevo trovato ora non funzionano più, perché dovrebbe rimanere il tag 'risolto'? Secondo me, se l'autore del primo post del topic nuovamente riscontra quel problema, dovrebbe semplicemente togliere il tag 'risolto'.

 

Qui, prima di scrivere/cambiare/altro occorre rispondere a due domande: "é lo stesso problema di prima?" e "Sei sicuro?".

Se la risposta é si per entrambe allora toglie il tag.

----------

